# Wader repair/dry rot prevention



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a pair of waders they're like three years old not having used them a whole lot right around where the ankle is on the boot portion the rubber part there's some small dry rotting very very small spots just wondering what's the best way to repair that should I get some shoe Goo . How do I prevent my waders from dry rotting when I store them? 

Sent from my E6910 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

I use nikwax on my waders every season, it keeps them nice. In the event of a leak, you can use gorilla tape on the water for a temp fix, but for something permanent, use Aquaseal when you get home.


----------



## Ducdog (Jun 27, 2017)

I used to have the same problem, boots rotted out on several pairs of waders.
What I do now is wash and clean wader boot w soap and water after they are dry I spray 
them with Armor All (original) protectant , do not wipe it off, let dry over nite. Re spray them 
again the next day, let it dry over nite then store them in my basement. Be carful the first time you use them, the soles may be slippery.
Have not had any dry rot since I started doing this.


----------



## Petoskey (Jan 12, 2019)

If you find that you have any sizable holes in your waders I highly recommend buying a tube of aqua seal to repair the hole. I got a decent size hole in my muck boots and bought a tube for $7 and it worked great. Did a lot of research before and talked to a few guys in the fly shops/outdoor stores around me and they highly recommended it compared to using gorilla tape/glue, flex seal, bicycle tube repair kits etc.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I've used Aquaseal before, but it's pretty expensive. There is a product called GOOP, you can get, which performs as well as Aquaseal for a much better price. Meijer and Lowes carry it. 

I've had my breathable waders for years, and never got any rot. My last pair of wader boots pretty much disintegrated on me, but I wore them for years. They didn't owe me a thing.


----------



## Petoskey (Jan 12, 2019)

Fishndude said:


> I've used Aquaseal before, but it's pretty expensive. There is a product called GOOP, you can get, which performs as well as Aquaseal for a much better price. Meijer and Lowes carry it.
> 
> I've had my breathable waders for years, and never got any rot. My last pair of wader boots pretty much disintegrated on me, but I wore them for years. They didn't owe me a thing.


One tube of aqua seal is $7. Goop is $7.99 they’re basically the same price lol


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Petoskey said:


> One tube of aqua seal is $7. Goop is $7.99 they’re basically the same price lol


How large a tube? 

Search goop | Meijer


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Yeah, that's the deal. You get 3x as much for the same price, with Goop. Works great.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Tube size is stupid. You use a tenth of a tube for most repairs, then the next time you grab the tube the lid is glued on, and the glue near the tip is hard, I always end of punching holes in the tube to get glue put, which destroys it. So 2 repairs, barely a quarter of a tube then throw the rest away. I did have some very small tubes once, those were great, can’t find them anywhere now.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ramjet (Dec 19, 2003)

First time you open Aqua Seal or Shoe goo put some vaseline on the threads of the cap. Then keep the un used portion in a zip lock bag in your freezer. You can put the tube in warm water to thin it a bit before applying.


----------

